# Ramen noodle shelf life



## Seneca

I'm curious...what is the shelf life of Ramen noodles. I found some that I put up like 10 years ago and then forgot about...

Long story short...I ate them...:lol: 

No unusual side effects as of yet, and other than wiping off a layer of dust that had settled on the box they tasted the same.


----------



## Deebo

Like most things, I think shelf life depends on the storage, if its hot and the sun or direct light hits it, it will go bad faster, but, I would feel that ramen noodles, stored in a "cool dark place" would last quite sometime. I always check expiration dates, just to give me an idea. Not that it cant be expired before said date. I hear that ramen noodles are "dipped" in an oil, to keep them seperated while cooking, and If I remember, the oil can turn rancid. With anything of questionable safety, if it smells bad, no way.. If it smells ok, cook it, try one bite, wait an hour...Just like a mouse..
Long story short, I guess 10+ years??But, anything is possible..


----------



## HuntingHawk

Longer then Twinkies & about the same nutritional value. :-o


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

I've heard people say they've had them go bad in as little as a year or year.5. I've had them that were several years old, just as good as new, but I've also had a package or two go bad pretty quickly. I don't know if it was storage or just the noodles themselves - but when they are bad you will know - they stink to high heaven. if they look and smell ok they should be fine and should keep for several years if stored properly, but as Deebo pointed out; they are packed with fat and will go rancid eventually.


----------



## inceptor

I always figured they would be good for a couple of hundred years. :lol:


----------



## GTGallop

Some where there are a bunch of Ramen Noodles on a shelf speculating about the shelf life of humans. Trust me. You'll die of natural causes before any Ramen Noodles will if stored properly.


----------



## Seneca

So far so good no ill side effects from eating them. I haven't grown extra digits, started glowing in the dark or taken an extended visits to the throne...I agree they have the nutritional value of cardboard.


----------



## BurgerBoy

They taste like cardboard too.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

To quote the 'ol saying. "Might not taste great, but it'll make a turd." 

The main ingredient is Enriched wheat flour. Never heard of anybody dieing from that.

What's laughable is their serving size is a "1/2 block of noodles"!


----------



## MI.oldguy

In a pinch, I would eat them if nothing else was available.I have some in a small bob I keep in our vehicles with some granola bars and hard candy.....and other goodies....


----------



## Seneca

A quick up date, I finished off my old noodles with no ill effects and have restocked. I noticed there are several types of ramen noodles, the type I stored and restocked were the simple noodle brick and flavor packet in a plastic wrapper.


----------



## Meangreen

Seneca said:


> A quick up date, I finished off my old noodles with no ill effects and have restocked. I noticed there are several types of ramen noodles, the type I stored and restocked were the simple noodle brick and flavor packet in a plastic wrapper.


Good for you! ::clapping:: Now you can have the curly shits for the next week!


----------



## Seneca

That was last week.
This weeks project is to determine if peaches canned in 2008 still good...


----------



## Smitty901

Ramen noodles they keep a long time I like them. I do most often no use the packet that comes with them . I do sometimes add them to soup.
Not every thing has to be the prefect food .


----------



## Montana Rancher

Ramen noodles are a VERY processed food and so they don't have a lot of beneficial nutrients.

So if you are on a high caloric diet, they can do you no wrong, but if you are on a starvation diet they will only fill you up with no nutritional benefit.

So with no real benefit to eating them, the shelf life is simply a matter of taste.


----------



## Meangreen

Seneca said:


> That was last week.
> This weeks project is to determine if peaches canned in 2008 still good...


I would take the peaches over the noodles anyday!


----------



## Smitty901

We had South Korean troops attached to us. They had their own version of Ramen noodles in their field meals.
If you want to try some good Ramen noodles those are it but go easy at first on adding the packet until you know what you can take


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Seneca said:


> That was last week.
> This weeks project is to determine if peaches canned in 2008 still good...


If you _really _wanna test the "billy goat level" of you stomach,  and like spicy stuff that'll make you sweat eating it.

Comes in a plastic bowl, just add water and. YUM!
View attachment 2706


----------



## Seneca

I normally use a little Tapatio' or Tabasco when I want to spice up the flavor of regular ramen noodles. I haven't tried the spicy or hot noodles yet, I may have to give that a try. 

BTW, The peaches were excellent


----------



## kykid

*Nutrition*



Seneca said:


> So far so good no ill side effects from eating them. I haven't grown extra digits, started glowing in the dark or taken an extended visits to the throne...I agree they have the nutritional value of cardboard.


I hear so many say that Ramen noodles have no nutritional value. How about 10 grams of protein in one pack? How about 54 grams of carbs in one pack? How about 14 grams of fat in one pack? It has a decent supply of iron and not much but a little vitamins and minerals as well. When you have nothing it will make a hungry stomach satisfied.

Finger pointers on the sideline know neither victory nor defeat.


----------

